# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Incredible 3D Printed Metal Iron Man Helmet -- Using Colorfabb Filaments

## Brian_Krassenstein

Latvian 3D printer manufacturer Mass Portal 3D printer an amazing replica of Iron Man’s helmet, as seen in the upcoming _The Avengers: Age of Ultron_ movie, using ColorFabb's metallic 3D printing filaments. The helmet was printed using their Pharaoh ED delta style 3D printer using CopperFill and BronzeFill filaments. You can read more about the awesome build over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/61305/mass-portal-iron-man-helmet/


Below is a photo of the Iron Man helmet:

----------


## curious aardvark

> Each 1 kg spool of their metallic filament will only set you back about $54.


lmao - you wish ! 
it's 750 grams. But bear in mind it's 3times denser than standard abs or pla. So you only get a third as much for the same weight.  IE: it's like buying a 250gm roll of abs or pla.
In equivalent printing terms it actually costs $216 to print the same amount that you could print with 1kg of pla or abs. 

Add to that the fact that for large items you need pretty heavy infill as the filament is just too heavy and soft to bridge, and it's a pretty expensive material to work with. 

That said it prints really easy and small items will print hollow with no problems.
It also requires a little more than just 'polishing' to get that metallic shine. You have to go through several grits of sandpaper and steel wool before you get close to metallic. For anything with fine detail it's a real pita.
In it's un sanded form it resembles a rough ceramic. Which is quite a nice finish by itself.

Nice helmet - but probably easier to print with pla and paint it with metallic paint.

----------


## dunginhawk

I did this printed upside down (head to the plate) and cut out about 40% of the filament, and used less than 1 full spool of PLA. Total cost of this was about 11$ given what I paid for the filament (hatchbox PLA).  
Did this on my Taz 5, with 1.75mm filament (i inserted an aluminum tube from hobbed bolt to the hotend and it works to guide the 1.75mm all the way without issue).
No heat creep due to a quick 2 second electrical tape mod.
Cant believe it finished the first time. I know the WTFGAMINGBBQ guys had a hell of a time with this print on the older taz

QUality is .2mm, and not great, because i have a z banding issue on this printer.  Its actually going back to amazon today, the new one i have here now has none of the z banding issues... so thats good.. Rough sanding, few coats of paint and this thing will be all good to go.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Nice helmet - but probably easier to print with pla and paint it with metallic paint.


Lighter too...

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> I did this printed upside down (head to the plate) and cut out about 40% of the filament, and used less than 1 full spool of PLA. Total cost of this was about 11$ given what I paid for the filament (hatchbox PLA).  
> Did this on my Taz 5, with 1.75mm filament (i inserted an aluminum tube from hobbed bolt to the hotend and it works to guide the 1.75mm all the way without issue).
> No heat creep due to a quick 2 second electrical tape mod.
> Cant believe it finished the first time. I know the WTFGAMINGBBQ guys had a hell of a time with this print on the older taz
> 
> QUality is .2mm, and not great, because i have a z banding issue on this printer.  Its actually going back to amazon today, the new one i have here now has none of the z banding issues... so thats good.. Rough sanding, few coats of paint and this thing will be all good to go.


That actually looks very neat. Have you started sanding yet?

----------


## dunginhawk

A little bit... I sanded the top of the head down where the most roughness is , because that was on the support/raft... that will sand down well though... I sanded a little bit along the ear sides where the artifacting occured.  I know those little bits are starts of layers, even though i have it inside out... not sure how to get those out of there.  Either way, i dont think its going to be a hard process to get this ready for paint. 2-3 coats of paint will hide most of it.

----------


## KyleFenn

Do you know where I can get the file for this? Thanks, Kyle

----------


## dunginhawk

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:360747

----------


## KyleFenn

How was the Iron Man Helmet printed in both copperfill and bronzefill when the file on thingiverse is one piece?

----------


## KyleFenn

Was this printed in 3 separate pieces?

----------


## KyleFenn

Was this printed in 3 separate pieces and how brittle is it?

----------


## curious aardvark

the original helmet is a totally different design. 

The one dgh did is in onje piece - that's why the pictures of it show it as a single print.

And it's relatively thick pla - so not brittle at all.

----------


## KyleFenn

How fragile is the copperfill/bronzefill iron man helmet? Would it break if dropped? Would it break if you squeezed it really hard? How is it compared to standard PLA? If you could answer these questions that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for your time.

----------


## KyleFenn

How fragile is the copperfill/bronzefill iron man helmet? Would it break if dropped? Would it break if you squeezed it really hard? How is it compared to standard PLA? If you could answer these questions that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for your time. Please get back to me as soon as you can.

----------

